# Who is the composer?



## AraF (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello all there!
I would desperately like to know who the composer of this music is. Is it Tchaikovsky, Puccini, Strauss...?
This is the link to the music:


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-723429793%2Fvts-01-4-abschnitt100-22-48849-00-32-04789-2

Thank you for any hints!
AraF


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Don't know, but does sound like a cross between something Tchaikovsky might write, Barber's Adagio, and Puccini's Chrysanthemums.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

It starts off feeling more like Grieg. But once the winds enter, there are some chords & dissonance that Grieg would not have used. Therefore I feel it was written in the 20th century. My guess: Khachaturian.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

My idea is that these are film cues written and recorded ca. 1940s-1950s (if in Hollywood), or up to 1960s (if in USSR), digitalized from a studio acetate disc, or something like that.

Steiner and Korngold are prime candidates. Khachaturian, Rózsa, and Shostakovich are others.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Sounds like soundtrack to me.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Where is this motif from again? I'm drawing a blank today:


----------

